# What do you see coming in 2006?



## reed (Dec 27, 2005)

All the very best to all for the New Year. Any thoughts about what we should look forward to?  Or regret?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 27, 2005)

We can look forward to Intel Macs I guess??


----------



## fryke (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, but this is the Café and not Rumours... I personally see some Champagne coming up in the next couple of days and a couple of pain killers for New Year's after that.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah but I'm actually looking forward to it, whether in January or June.


----------



## reed (Dec 27, 2005)

so far so good. But why the pain killers? Bloody Marys do wonders. As for rumours..."one never knows do one."


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, the Intel Macs aren't rumors anymore.  The rumors are whether they will se the light of day in January.  Regardless, the arrival of the Intel Macs is what I await. 

Well, possibly also some great New Year deals for computer stuff.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 27, 2005)

Drink two tall glasses of water before hitting the sack and wake up hang-over free...or at least with a far less severe one.  A little Kahlúa in your morning coffee also helps out.

What's coming in 2006?  I'm thinking a possible Super Bowl bid for Cincinnati...if they can get their act together.


----------



## mw84 (Dec 28, 2005)

While the Intel Macs have been braught up I thought I'd ask this quick question that I've been wondering about. Will they make the power pc macs obsolete software wise? What I mean is will companies start making software that will only run on intel macs and windows pcs in the first couple of years, leaving us people who are using power pc macs in the background playing with dated, unsupported apps.

A couple of my hopes for early 2006:

Wireless mighty mouse (hope to see this soon and a rechargeable one would be even better, I hate constantly buying batteries)

10.4.4 (pretty obvious)


----------



## fryke (Dec 28, 2005)

I think the danger of companies making intel-Mac only applications is very small for now. Millions of people have PPC Macs, none so far have intel Macs. For quite some time, it'll be interesting to support both architectures. Also because it's very easy to also support the PPC if you build in Xcode.


----------



## powermac (Dec 28, 2005)

Intel versions of software will be slow to come in my opinion for the first year, at least major apps. I believe intel development will be dictated by how fast Apple gets intel mac on the market. I just got my PB, although I am not a power user, I am hoping to get at least a year out of this before purchasing a new one. Also since Vista is expected to be released, I assume Apple will want to respond with advancements in OSX.


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm looking forward to my new (first!) 5G iPod 
It will be my birthday present to myself


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 29, 2005)

Airport ExpressAV with an S-video port on it to stream video to a TV.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, I almost forgot...I'm looking at my father's birthday and then my wife's birthday in 2006 (or at least in January ).

And I don't think we'll see the PPC disappear, but it will head into the server/hobbyist/geeky groupset especially with Linux and FreeBSD/NetBSD/OpenBSD support.  Also consider that the PPC chip is popular in Europe (or at least from what I've read with all these people buying the Pegasos systems ).


----------



## fryke (Dec 29, 2005)

Can't be _that_ many people... I haven't heard of one person.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2005)

hmm...maybe it's because they're all on the ppczone.org forum.


----------



## reed (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks for your views. I'm learning a few things.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 19, 2006)

On a personal note I'm looking forward to my wedding in two weeks, and then a nice little holiday for the honeymoon after that.

In a general sense of what trends we can expect this year, I'm predicting a real rise in alternative media such as topical blogs, with a lot more bizarre and mind-blowing stunts by interest groups trying to grab our attention. We're already seeing this happening with Greenpeace fighting the Japanese whalers in the South Pacific. This year, with so many people reading Internet sites that seem to automatically favour the most unusual, exciting and weird stories, any group that does something extreme and crazy and daring will get the attention. Remember the two guys a couple of years ago who painted "NO WAR" on the Sydney Opera House? This will be the year when there'll be a stunt like that every other day.

There'll be a real growth in public/media interest in science and technology (partly as a reaction to the world-wearying political/military news, and partly as a reaction to the battle between evolutionists and "Intelligent Design").

In consumer technology we can look forward to Console War 3 (PS3 vs XBox360 vs Nintendo Revolution), OS War 2 (Windows Vista vs everything else) and late in the year a battle between the computer/software companies and the consumer electronic companies as they start to cross over into each-others territory by developing PVRs, download/searchable video, smart TVs, etc.

There'll be heavy campaigning and lobbying by the RIAA and MPAA, and the interests of BluRay and HD-DVD, with some government agencies giving into some demands and others not, the result will be segmented, restrictive and confusing next-gen DVD systems that are even worse than we could have feared. The worst thing of all is that these will sell well in spite of being so awful, simply because of the current consumer mentality of wanting the latest and greatest even if it is junk.

This year we also have the Winter Olympics in Italy and Commonwealth Games in Melbourne to distract us.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2006)

Personally, the way things are going, I think we can look forward to war with either Iran or North Korea.

Isn't that right, George W. & Tony B.?


----------



## fryke (Jan 25, 2006)

You mean the US still have money and men to burn for a stupid cause?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 25, 2006)

symphonix said:
			
		

> On a personal note I'm looking forward to my wedding in two weeks, and then a nice little holiday for the honeymoon after that.


Congratulations (remember the first five years are difficult but then its all downhill from there).


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 25, 2006)

symphonix said:
			
		

> On a personal note I'm looking forward to my wedding in two weeks, and then a nice little holiday for the honeymoon after that.



Please tell me that you are not taking your new wife (Congratulations ) on the MacMania 4 Cruise.


----------

